# 2017 European eventing championships



## TheOldTrout (18 July 2017)

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=7025
What does everyone think of the combinations on the long list / squad  / whatever it's called?
If you click on the link to the championship's website (don't worry, it's in English, you don't need to practise your Polish), you'll see that the forum's favourite commentator's going to be working there


----------



## sjb10 (18 July 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/news/item.aspx?id=7025
What does everyone think of the combinations on the long list / squad  / whatever it's called?
If you click on the link to the championship's website (don't worry, it's in English, you don't need to practise your Polish), you'll see that the forum's favourite commentator's going to be working there 

Click to expand...

It's nice to see some new names coming through, like Alexander/Willa/Rosalind.
But equally it's nice to see Tina/Pippa/Nicola still there.  It's also nice to see some of the other names back. 

Hope Mike's practicing (or should I say polishing ??) his Polish pronunciation


----------



## ihatework (18 July 2017)

Nice balance between new & old.


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2017)

For those who can't make it to the actual event:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/features/watch-strzegom-eventing-europeans-tv-listings-628847


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 August 2017)

You may be an old trout, but you have just made my Saturday   Set the red button to record so I can sit down and watch the whole thing after riding mine, thank you for the heads up!


----------



## TheOldTrout (14 August 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			You may be an old trout, but you have just made my Saturday   Set the red button to record so I can sit down and watch the whole thing after riding mine, thank you for the heads up!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to have been of service 
I think we might be neighbours(ish) if you're in North Bucks - I'm in Wolverton. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 August 2017)

messaged you


----------



## Sophire (15 August 2017)

Does anyone know timings for the dressage? I'm subscribed to FEI TV but would like to be able to know when I'm tuning in and not just constantly refreshing the page!


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2017)

If you scroll down here, you'll see times:
http://www.strzegom2017.pl/en/news/...ntil-the-european-eventing-championships.html
They'll be Polish local times though - I *think* one hour ahead of the UK.


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2017)

http://www.equestrianteamgbr.co.uk/news/european-championships-where-to-watch/


----------



## Sophire (16 August 2017)

Amazing, thank you.


----------



## teapot (16 August 2017)

Course pics are here: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/walk-europeans-cross-country-course-pictures-629189


----------



## Clodagh (16 August 2017)

TOT - You have another admirer here! Thank you.


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2017)

Thank you for all the kind comments! Just in case anyone's missed it, all the GB horses passed the trot up and Oli Townend's the first to go.
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/european-eventing-championships-dressage-times-629355


----------



## Honey08 (16 August 2017)

I'm really surprised that Gemma is not on the team, only down as an individual.  Does anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			I'm really surprised that Gemma is not on the team, only down as an individual.  Does anyone have any ideas why?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that, and what criteria they used to choose who was anindividual and who was a team member.


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 August 2017)

From British Eventing's facebook page:

Thursday 17th August - times BST
Oliver Townend (Official)* - 9.29
Ros Canter Eventing* - 13.14
Piggy French - 14.46

Friday 18th August
Tina Cook* - 10.11
Gemma Tattersall Eventing- 13.28
Nicola Wilson Eventing* - 13.56


----------



## teapot (16 August 2017)

Experience, horse performance/experience, what the course is like etc. 

First tends to be pathfinder with team orders, see how it goes. Second tends to be the newbie. It says it all that Tina is third to go, the 'kick on and show us how it's done/reliable' position. Maybe they did learn something from Rio...  Fourth is the bring it home safely position.


----------



## Honey08 (16 August 2017)

Id have put Gemma and Pebbles right behind/right up there with Tina as experienced and capable.  They were my certs for the team, and Gemma has been posting how well the horse feels in the atmosphere there.  However it did struggle a bit in Rio.


----------



## Honey08 (16 August 2017)

Ive just had a look at the xc pics.  Goodness it's bright!  Cross country has moved away from the rustic fences they used to be.  It looks ok, lots of fences on mounds and hanging fences.  The white parallel combinations look tight.

What did you guys think?


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 August 2017)

I thought a lot of thought had gone into the visual aspect of the fences. Didn't seem to be many combinations, but maybe that was me missing them because I only skimmed through.


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 August 2017)

http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/live/leaderboard01.html


----------



## TheOldTrout (17 August 2017)

Tomorrow's GB times, from British Eventing:
Day two of the dressage starts just after 10am for GB with the remaining three riders in the arena at the following times (BST):

Kristina Cook 10.11
Gemma Tattersall 13.28
Nicola Wilson 13.56


----------



## teapot (17 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			Id have put Gemma and Pebbles right behind/right up there with Tina as experienced and capable.  They were my certs for the team, and Gemma has been posting how well the horse feels in the atmosphere there.  However it did struggle a bit in Rio.
		
Click to expand...

Tatts really doesn't have huge team champs experience though, not compared to Tina, Ollie, Nicola - 3* and 4* experience is one thing, Champs experience is quite another. There's always one newbie in a team to get experience, surrounded by others, and it went to Ros Canter this year. 


More importantly, bloody hell re Bettina's test.


----------



## Honey08 (17 August 2017)

Yes, wow wow wow to Bettina's test!  The tiny clip I saw looked superb.

Our tests were solid too.


----------



## Honey08 (17 August 2017)

Actually, Gemma just posted some pics of her walking the course, and some of those fences that looked pretty straightforward on H&H's preview pics look absolutely massive!


----------



## Daffodil (18 August 2017)

Looks a very tricky course.  Fence 4 so early on will catch out many.  I just hope there are enough let-up fences and options available so the less experienced nations don't get completely obliterated.


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 August 2017)

I was reading some of the riders' views in H&H this morning. It sounds quite complex, twists and turns, lots of concentration needed!


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 August 2017)

Some good dressage from the Brits!


----------



## MT_Whippet_Man (18 August 2017)

Superb scores from Gemma Tattersall and Nicola Wilson. Sadly, Gemma's score won't count for the team but this leaves us on a final dressage score of 111.9. Germany is guaranteed to have the lead and can't score worse than 91.2, but even if (as expected) Julia Krajewski's score is the discard after Michael Jung's test, we're only going to be one run-out/refusal and a few time penalties off the lead going into tomorrow. It's going to be a very exciting day on the red button!


----------



## teapot (18 August 2017)

Girls are on form! :biggrin3:


----------



## ihatework (18 August 2017)

TheOldTrout said:



			Some good dressage from the Brits!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Germans are on fire but 6 very good tests for GB.
Fingers crossed for XC


----------



## teapot (18 August 2017)

In the bronze position overnight by 0.1 of a mark behind France with Germany leading.


----------



## TheOldTrout (18 August 2017)

teapot said:



			Girls are on form! :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Showing the boys how it's done.


----------



## Honey08 (18 August 2017)

teapot said:



			In the bronze position overnight by 0.1 of a mark behind France with Germany leading.
		
Click to expand...

That's good.  Who is behind us?

Are you ladies watching on red button tomorrow?


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2017)

Honey08 said:



			That's good.  Who is behind us?

Are you ladies watching on red button tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

When is it on please ?


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 August 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			When is it on please ?
		
Click to expand...

9.50am.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 August 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			9.50am.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect, and as I have been poorly all week and still rotten, that will make Saturday more bearable.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (18 August 2017)

I'm joining the thread rather late in the day as we are away in Italy with poor internet! I am trying to work out how I can possibly watch any of the action  tomorrow. I love being in Italy but I am frustrated not to be in Poland, especially as we had tickets for the whole event........


----------



## MT_Whippet_Man (19 August 2017)

Just noticed that the BBC Red Button coverage of the cross country appears to end at 2.30pm, yet the cross country goes on to 3.30pm. I'll probably set it to record to beyond 3.30pm in case this information is wrong, but it may be that we'll need to switch to watching online (or on a smart TV) for the last hour, which includes the final rotation of team riders.


----------



## ihatework (19 August 2017)

The Bouncing Bog Trotter said:



			I'm joining the thread rather late in the day as we are away in Italy with poor internet! I am trying to work out how I can possibly watch any of the action  tomorrow. I love being in Italy but I am frustrated not to be in Poland, especially as we had tickets for the whole event........
		
Click to expand...

FEI TV. Join on a months trial then cancel your subscription!


----------



## Chiffy (19 August 2017)

Morning, can anyone put me in the direction of a start list and times for today. I have the British times but if I can't sit and watch everyone, there will be certain people I don't want to miss. Thank you


----------



## Chiffy (19 August 2017)

Ooh! Just found it, sorry!


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Ooh! Just found it, sorry!
		
Click to expand...

Can you point me towards it too, please ?


----------



## sjb10 (19 August 2017)

http://www.results.strzegom2017.pl/

Hope that works!  Can then go to both leaderboard and start times.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 August 2017)

Ta very muchly! 

*heads out to finish off the outside jobs, before a day on the sofa in front of the TV*


----------



## TheOldTrout (19 August 2017)

Dog sorted, horse next, then a day in front of the TV. Also need to remember to pack up a bag for event I'm working at this evening...


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (19 August 2017)

ihatework said:



			FEI TV. Join on a months trial then cancel your subscription!
		
Click to expand...

Marvellous! Didn't want to pay but the month's trial is a FREE subscription, just need to remember to cancel it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Honey08 (19 August 2017)

Ive started a thread for xc in Competition Riders if anyone else is watching.


----------



## AdorableAlice (19 August 2017)

I am watching.  Does anyone think a lot of the course looks like an equine version of Alton Towers !  twisting turning, pulling pushing no rhythm and forwardness ?


----------



## stormox (19 August 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am watching.  Does anyone think a lot of the course looks like an equine version of Alton Towers !  twisting turning, pulling pushing no rhythm and forwardness ?
		
Click to expand...

Are they short of space in Poland? It all seems to be up and down the same field!


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

It's in three fields, the course map is very twisty.


----------



## Honeylight (19 August 2017)

Looked to have been a fatality, the event was held and I had to go out. Has anyone heard the outcome?
I personally thought the commentating team brushed everything under the carpet, if you had just switched on you would have been unaware, an update, or at least an acknowledgement something serious was wrong would have been preferable to silence.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honeylight said:



			Looked to have been a fatality, the event was held and I had to go out. Has anyone heard the outcome?
I personally thought the commentating team brushed everything under the carpet, if you had just switched on you would have been unaware, an update, or at least an acknowledgement something serious was wrong would have been preferable to silence.
		
Click to expand...

The latest from both FEI and the BBC commentary is that the horse was up and taken to the onsite vet clinic.


----------



## Honeylight (19 August 2017)

That's good news, I thought the time scale was becoming optimistic.


----------



## teapot (19 August 2017)

Honeylight said:



			That's good news, I thought the time scale was becoming optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

FEI has since announced that the horse broke its pastern and was PTS.


----------



## frankster (20 August 2017)

Well in the end a fantastic result or Team GBR, but in future ..... please Mr. BBC, no Adam Cromarty commentary again - words  which are not in the English Dictionary (?), changing names and wrong sexes of riders and some funny moments:  AC: rider has let her reins go to get through the water.... HM: she has lost her reins.  Funny but frustrating.


----------



## {97702} (20 August 2017)

frankster said:



			Well in the end a fantastic result or Team GBR, but in future ..... please Mr. BBC, no Adam Cromarty commentary again - words  which are not in the English Dictionary (?), changing names and wrong sexes of riders and some funny moments:  AC: rider has let her reins go to get through the water.... HM: she has lost her reins.  Funny but frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Not like Mike Tucker in the least then


----------



## Chiffy (21 August 2017)

You don't realise what you have lost until it is gone, Levrier. Come back Mike and Ian!
The commentary was annoying to say the least. Adam swapping from knowledge to ignorance by the moment, even if it was asking questions on other people's behalf, and Harry speaking fast trying to impart every bit of Riding knowledge he has.
I have enjoyed his occasional input before but this time it was too much. He had to tell us exactly how to ride every fence and he told us, they were pushing on now, encouraging the horse forward but never losing contact with the reins, SO many times I could scream!
Sorry, I am usually pretty tolerant of a difficult job.


----------



## hobo (21 August 2017)

Just to say you took the words right out of my mouth Chiffy. I was someone who was really sad that Mike retired now I am mortified.

But what a fantastic result for team GB.


----------



## TheOldTrout (21 August 2017)

Doesn't it show how unpredictable this sport is? France were Olympic champions last year, out of the European team competition this year. Very pleased for team GB and Nicola Wilson.


----------



## {97702} (22 August 2017)

Ian is recovering from major surgery isn't he, so I'm sure he will be back  I do not miss MT in the least and never will, he drove me absolutely insane - personally I don't see the problem with the new guy, but I realise it's a very personal thing


----------

